# 49 year old grape vine, I want to cut it back and start over



## Kairu (Mar 24, 2017)

So I have this grape vine that has been here at this house before my grandpa owned the house, I been told by my mom that it was part of a vineyard.

It has been producing fruit but it hasn't been pruned or maintained at all from what my mom has been telling me.

This year I want to rebuild the trellis completely and cut back the grape vine. I been reading that if I have a over grown grape vine I could cut it down to nearly the ground and it would regrow. As you see I have too many main trunks and they all split. I would like to only have one main trunk and grow it either straight up or spiral around a post and into the new trellis.

How should I go about with this particular grapevine?

Do I keep cutting one trunk down until it stops growing or try to merge them after they grow a bit?

I'm really lost in what I should be doing.

here is pictures of my vines


----------



## salcoco (Mar 25, 2017)

I would cut all to the ground but two of the healthiest looking vines. I would prune these vines of any side suckers up to the top of the trellis. then prune the reaming to one cordon per plant keeping about 40 buds on each cordon wrapped around the trellis. this is a Concord grape that requires at least 40 buds left for continued production. feed the grape with some 10-10-10 or equal fertilizer at bud break about a cup full and another cup after harvest. follow this same procedure each year. there will be suckers start to grow on the main truck below the trellis line. rub these off if you catch them early enough or prune them off. keep the trunk of the grape free of any growth during the season. good luck


----------



## GreginND (Mar 25, 2017)

I agree with that advice. And, don't worry. Hack away at it. Be brutal. It will burst forth with new growth. I don't think you can kill this vine.


----------



## Kairu (Mar 25, 2017)

salcoco said:


> I would cut all to the ground but two of the healthiest looking vines. I would prune these vines of any side suckers up to the top of the trellis. then prune the reaming to one cordon per plant keeping about 40 buds on each cordon wrapped around the trellis. this is a Concord grape that requires at least 40 buds left for continued production. feed the grape with some 10-10-10 or equal fertilizer at bud break about a cup full and another cup after harvest. follow this same procedure each year. there will be suckers start to grow on the main truck below the trellis line. rub these off if you catch them early enough or prune them off. keep the trunk of the grape free of any growth during the season. good luck



I just want to double check what you are saying, cut them down to the ground besides two trunks? Am I just then pruning this one and make it bloom? If so why not cut them all to the ground in start over? If I could I would like to grow then straight or at least in a preferred direction. Or is there another reason to keep two trunks/vines?


----------



## salcoco (Mar 25, 2017)

I suggest leaving two existing trunks. it is your prerogative to cut to ground or just 6 inches above ground. the root system established will give ample growth to two of the vines you wish to grow. you will have to stay vigilant in keeping only two as the vine will still like to keep pushing more. if you want to keep straight you will need to stake them to get the height to top of trellis. keep cutting off any attempts to branch off before reaching the top of trellis, then let nature take over. prune next year to desired layout on trellis.


----------



## Kairu (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input i really appreciate it. When things get done I will post update with the new trellis


----------

